# rimless tank sourse



## Garuf (14 Nov 2007)

Where do all these rimless/brace less tanks come from? I really want to set one up they're so much nicer than the standard strapped, braced version but I haven't seen any anywhere
do you have to order them as bespoke or are they of the peg designs?


----------



## James Flexton (14 Nov 2007)

check out aquaessentials i think they sell them. not cheap though


----------



## Dave Spencer (15 Nov 2007)

Try these, Garuf:

http://www.aquariums.ltd.uk/index.asp

I have spoken to them recently, and they say they will be setting up a show room in Liverpool soon. They sound like the kind of company UKAPS could deal with.

They should be able to make you the size you want, and in opti white high clarity if need be.

Dave.


----------



## Garuf (17 Nov 2007)

Hmm, They really would make a good group to have contacts with, I'd be first in line to get one if they price was right.


----------

